# Stress and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Unraveling the Code



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Stress and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Unraveling the CodeBy: Yvette TachÃ©, Ph.D., Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Women Health, Digestive Diseases Center, Department of Medicine, Digestive Diseases Division, University of California at Los Angeles and VA Greater Los Angeles Health Care System, CaliforniaDr. TachÃ© was the recipient of the IFFGD 2005 Research Award to Senior Investigator, Basic Science. Her early publications put the "brain-gut axis" on the map. Since then, she has been one of the pioneers in this field. In many ways, it has been her energy and enthusiasm that has ensured the continued vibrancy of the field. Her identification of the role of corticotrophin-releasing factor (CRF) signaling pathways in stress-related alterations of gut motor function and visceral pain are of major and lasting importance."http://www.giresearch.org/Tache.html


----------

